# video card issues



## rope (Dec 11, 2009)

I just got a new nvidia geforce gts 250. at first it was running about 72 degrees under heavy stress and now it is running 72 just at idle temp... maybe its dust?

i got a case fan and put it directly underneth my card but it does nothing.

i have no idea how to buy or install cooling. what kind of product am i supposed to look for? do they make custom heat sinks for video cards? are they hard to install? my card is massive and its in a really small dell case. made by BFG tech.

any help would be very much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

What is the EXACT TRUE model of the BFG GTS 250 card? Most of them already have the cooling built on them! If yours has a fan, make sure it is running!

Also, what is your DELL "true" model number? Please get it off of the system TAG or provide the SERVICE TAG for the system.

Thanks!


----------



## rope (Dec 11, 2009)

as it turns out, i put a case fan directly underneth my video card which had A STICKER that flew off and sucked it up into my video card which stopped it from running. i cleared that out and im back to running at 45 degree celcius idle temp 75c heavy load.

its a bfg tech geforce nvidia gts 250 1gb card. 

before i even go any further with this, is 75c too high? regular gaming i will get about 65.... or can i ignore this completely?
i have a dell vostro 220, but i installed a 650 watt corsair power supply.

i have an extra 120mm case fan but i have no 4 pin connector and even all the 3 pin connecter slots are all busy. if i find a way to install this fan could that help me out at all?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo rope :wave:

The maximum GPU temperature for your geforce gts 250 is 105C.

'Molex splitters' (the large flat 4-pin plugs) are available, allowing fans etc. to be powered from ATA HDD and CD/DVD power-leads :wink:


----------



## rope (Dec 11, 2009)

hi and thanks.

yeah i'm going to have to find some molex splitters. im actually using one that came with another fan but its also a 3 pin fan. hopefully i can find a 4 pin splitter/adapter.

i realize the top temp of my gts is 105, but its my understanding video cards should never really exceed 70 degrees for maximum efficiency and life expectancy.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update!

Yes, please do get some molex splitters/adapters. I couldn't find any definite specs on what the recommended operating temperature for the card actually is. Just the maximum which is 105-C.

However, I did read somewhere, but cannot remember where that the "normal" operating range is up to 90-C under load.

I usually use max -20% for a rough calculation of the maximum temperature I will allow it to reach. This is just my personal preference, not any scientific recommendation. So, in your case, I would not want it to exceed 84-C.

One other thing to remember is that when this card gets hotter and hotter so will your system temperatures, especially the case temps. I would monitor them also just to be sure!

Thanks!


----------

